# Thoughts on Cooper resort



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

No it's not a typo, Cooper, not Copper  I'm looking into something, and wanted to know if anyone has ridden there? Hows the riding there for an intermediate all mountain rider? How is the hiking terrain around there? What's the deal with the bus from Leadville into Summit, is it paid or free? 

I'm having trouble tracking down much info on the area, so any input would be great thanks


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's small and not much in the way of advanced terrain. If you are learning or just getting into intermediate terrain, it's probably decent. Other than that, it's not much. They do have a snow cat operation that takes you to the terrain that the 10th Mountain Division trained in for WWII. Again, not very steep or aggressive terrain, but the riding through the burnt forest is suppose to be pretty kewl. 

I have no idea about bus service to/from that hill. I will say that it's probably not worth your time. Cooper survives by being a family area. A great place to take the young 'uns to get their feet under 'em.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I did it a couple years ago when I drove in CO. It is a small place real mom and pop place for sure. It is a long drive where you pass nearly every other place in the front range. Tree riding was eh there I personally wouldn't waste my time going back I would just go to Loveland. I did find some fun tree jibs in the woods though which are always a good time.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The bus is 5 bucks one way and only operates 2 times a day. You need to check Summitstage.com or at least google Summit Stage to learn the times it's going. From Leadville I don't think there's a bus to the mountain and that road is a bitch. Other than that pretty much what these guys said.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the insight guys. What I'm trying to do is spent a month out there this year for around the same price as what I spend for a week in Breck(around 2k) I thought I had a place lined up in Dillon, but that's looking sketchy, so I'm working on a back up plan. I've found a spot in Leadville that fits the bill, and Cooper kind of sounds like it might fit too. I'm not into any scene, or trying to "fit in" with the locals, I simply want a bunch of ride time. I want to take my progression in a little different direction then most, I want to get into BC hiking and riding. So really if the (BC) terrain is light, and the resort close that would work. I had really wanted to spend my time at A-Basin, and it looks like I can get a few days there. I did find the info on the bus from Leadville to Frisco (thanks BA) but I think I'd just drive it on those days, missing the bus back would suck in to many ways lol. As far as roads go, I worked for a construction co. out of Salida for 3 years and pulled trailers all over those mountains so I'm not really worried about it.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you want to be in a spot with bc turns, finding a place in Frisco is probably the ticket. Peak One over looks the town and there area a lot of turns to be had on that ridge. I've got a few pics from up there.
















Urban backcountry for sure.

















There are lines through the trees on that ridge that end in downtown Frisco. You can almost literally ride up to a bar.

I know plenty of people who live in the mountains and don't have a pass to any resort and get nearly 100 days a season. 

As always with backcountry, you need to learn the rules, carry the gear, and know how to use it. It is a lot of fun though, and I certainly find it way more rewarding than any day I have had at a resort.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Damn Kill, that looks awesome, dig the pics. Are there any pay by the week/month motels with kitchenettes? I don't really care if it's a flea bag, stayed in plenty of 'em over the years. I do need a place that has a stove, to stay in budget I have to cook my own food(ramen hehe). I couldn't find anything in my price range on the net, but I'm guessing the cheaper ones don't have websites lol. It would make things easier to stay in Summit, I wouldn't have to drive at all. Plus I really do want to spend some time at A-Basin hiking the bowls in a somewhat controled enviroment. One of the main reasons I'm doing this (besides riding) is I want to get away from my life and people in general, I'm pretty fed up with both lol. Depending on what the appraiser says about the house I'm flipping I may even be able to stay 2-3 months  (My GF gonna be pissed) One of the things I liked about Cooper is that they have avy and BC classes. Do you know of any in that area? I don't want to just wonder off into the BC all willy nilly and die hahaha.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There are lots of reputable guides who offer Level I avy classes in Summit County. Contact bobski through his webpage. He's our lead guy for avalanche safety for Friends of Berthoud Pass. In other words he knows his shit. I'd recommend getting started with the Friends clinic, but I think in your situation it probably wouldn't work for you. Being that it's spread out over several months, timing, that sort of thing. I'm sure Bobski will give you a list of guys he recommends to do a Level I through. 

As far as housing goes. Your best bet is going to be finding someone who is renting a room, closet space, something like that. If you had a vehicle you could possibly find a cheap place to live in Empire, Georgetown, Leadville, Minturn, Idaho Springs. Not very lively towns, but they would put you plenty close to good turns. Trying to go the public transportation route though, I'd say you want to be in Summit County.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Got a good tent? I can tell you where to camp if you're down with sleeping in a tent/back of your car and shit. My buddy Ryan does it every year. As far as motels check out some of the ones in Silverthorne/Frisco you might have to check like dex.com or something to get numbers cause they don't all have websites. But my buddies from Norway lived in the motor lodge in Frisco for just over a month and said that was cheaper than renting a room, although don't think it had a kitchen of any kind, but hey just bring a hot plate.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

^^^^

Yeah, tons of places to throw down a tent. National Forest land everywhere.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

All my tents are summer weight. I am looking at putting a camper on the back of one of my trucks. This maybe my best option, I found a nice self contained one for around 1500. Do you have to pay for camping out there? Is there any good modern(water/electrical hookups) camp areas?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Lot's of free forest service land to camp on. Of course it can get snowed in that sort of thing. There are some places that have hookups but of course you'll have to pay for that. Not sure what their winter policies are. The one I can think of is on Highway 40 before you get to Berthoud Pass. I am unfamiliar with the Summit county spots, so one of the locals will have to fill you in on the scene there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Lots of free camping here but some are serious seasonal only ones, although you might get away with parking over night at A basin as long as your vehicle can move.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

BA, any spots in Summit county that offer hook ups for RV's and such? These would be privately owned and charge fees of course.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I did find some info on camp sites with electical hook ups around there, but they are 16 bucks a night. I'm going to keep scouring craigslist for rooms for rent. Thanks for the heads up on Bobski's site, I think I found the level 1 avy course I'm going to take.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The only one I know about is outside Breck.


----------

